# Applying for MedAssurant job



## MSJM (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,
I would like to know from those of you who work for MedAssurant if you  applied online. I tried but it gives me an error when I try to send the demographics page (before I even try to upload my resume). Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------

